# Forbidden Fruit: Popular Avocado Can Poison Your Pet.. 18 skunks dead...



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

*Recently in the states, and very very sadly, a lady who works with rescue skunks, lost 18, with more still on the critical list. I'm sure we would all like to express our sorrow at this loss, and our support for the poor animals and people involved. 

the skunks are donated veggies and fruit by the local shops, one batch of which contained avocado, although many of the skunk sites say not to feed the skin and stone, some list the flesh as being ok. The skunks that died, and those still sick, all ate from the food with avocado included.

after an investigation, the ASPCA Animal Poison Control Centre (APPC) decided to put out a warning, a copy of which follows below.




**Forbidden Fruit: Popular Avocado Can Poison Your Pet*​ 
A slice of avocado may be the perfect addition to your sandwich, but it can have serious consequences for our feathered and furry friends. 

According to the ASPCA Animal Poison Control Center in Urbana, IL, pet poisonings from avocado and avocado-based foods like guacamole are a consistent risk. 

In 2008, the Center managed 115 cases involving ingestions of avocado, and though an overwhelming 83 percent of those incidents involved dogs, the most devastating effects were seen in birds, rabbits and certain large animals like horses and cattle.

A native of Central and South America, avocado (_Persea americana_) is a subtropical tree that produces a pear-shaped fruit prized for its high fat content, vitamin-rich “meat” and smooth texture. 

Unfortunately, the fruit also contains a toxin called persin that’s harmful to animals, especially in large quantities.

"Avocado leaves, fruit, seeds and bark all contain the toxic principle known as persin,” 

says Dana Farbman, CVT, Senior Manager of Professional Communications at APCC. 

Guatemalan varieties—sold in grocery stores nationwide—are most often involved in pet exposures, Farbman adds, while other strains have varying degrees of toxic potential. 

Birds—who accounted for 5 percent of avocado cases in 2008—appear to be particularly sensitive to the fatty fruit; consumption can result in respiratory distress, congestion, fluid accumulation around the heart and even death. 

In curious canines, clinical signs of ingestion can include gastrointestinal distress, vomiting and diarrhea. 

Typically, these effects are seen in dogs who’ve nibbled on significant amounts of a tree’s fruit or branches.

Pet parents should prevent their animal companions from coming into contact with avocado by placing the fruit—or that festive bowl of guacamole—out of reach. 

For those lucky Californians who have an avocado tree in their backyards, keep a close eye on your pet when heReptile Forums UK - Post New Thread’s outside, and don’t mistake the toxic fruit for Fido’s gnarly tennis ball.

As always, if you suspect your pet has eaten something toxic, please call your vet or the ASPCA’s 24-hour hotline at (888 426-4435. For more information about people food that’s toxic for pets, please visit 

http://www.aspca.org/site/PageServer?pagename=pro_apcc&JServSessionIdr001=e9e8pd8gt2.app26b

*What are the most common food hazards I should be aware of?*
Experts at the ASPCA Animal Poison Control Center urge you to avoid feeding the following foods to your pet: 
- Alcoholic beverages 
- Avocado 
- Chocolate (all forms) 
- Coffee (all forms) 
- Fatty foods
- Macadamia nuts 
- Moldy or spoiled foods 
- Onions, onion powder 
- Raisins and grapes 
- Salt 
- Yeast dough 
- Garlic 
- Products sweetened with xylitol

For information on additional foods that may be potentially hazardous, please visit:

ASPCA: Ask the Animal Poison Control Center: Okay or No Way?: People Food

*thanks for reading.

Nerys*


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

could those of you who use other forums

_(notably yours pouchie seeing as i am black listed from it..._)

please cross post this warning so that we spread the word.

information like this needs to be shared within the community, regardless of where it comes from.

thanks!

Nerys


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Nerys said:


> could those of you who use other forums
> 
> _(notably yours pouchie seeing as i am black listed from it..._)
> 
> ...


How terribly sad for everyone concerned. Totally agree with you this should be posted in as many places as possible....safety first and foremost to protect precious lives.: victory:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Will cross post this on our Parrot Forum as well - it will also serve as a reminder about birds & advocado.


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

Nerys, do you know if avocado is toxic for pouched rats? It is a favourite food of my Ben, and of may pouched rats I believe. This is the first I'd heard of it being bad, although of course I only feed him the pulp, not the skin or stone. 

I'm so sorry to hear about those poor skunks


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

Ummm it has to be said i honestly don't know... there are a lot of people who say they do not feed it to anything at all though..

i would think maybe the best bet would be to call the people in the above link, the poison control people that is, and see if they have any information?

if you (or anyone) find out, do post it up, and i will do likewise..

N


----------



## Paul_MTS (Mar 23, 2008)

Very good info there.

I have just bought a conure and on the care sheet that had the tag number from the breeders it suggested to feed grapes and raisins as part of it's diet of fruit.

Yet these are included on the list to be avoided leaving me slightly confused!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Anything thats placed on both lists i would avoid like the plague as it really aint worth risking trying it : victory:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Paul_MTS said:


> Very good info there.
> 
> I have just bought a conure and on the care sheet that had the tag number from the breeders it suggested to feed grapes and raisins as part of it's diet of fruit.
> 
> Yet these are included on the list to be avoided leaving me slightly confused!


 
Grapes & raising are fine for birds - although a few years back some grapes from south America caused a few issues as they were covered in pesticide :censor: G rapes are also very bad for dogs, as are onions.

The list provided is mainly aimed at Skunks me thinks.


----------

